# Hole-fork Madone 7 2014



## gabkr (Mar 30, 2012)

Should I be worried about this:


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

About what ?


----------



## gabkr (Mar 30, 2012)

gabkr said:


> Should I be worried about this:


 sorry trying to post pic


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Taking a wild stab - are you possibly concerned about a small, perfect looking hole on the inside of the fork just above the dropout?


----------



## gabkr (Mar 30, 2012)

*Hole*



ibericb said:


> Taking a wild stab - are you possibly concerned about a small, perfect looking hole on the inside of the fork just above the dropout?


Yes,on the right side.


----------



## gabkr (Mar 30, 2012)

I was under the impression it was part of manufacturing process,did the Six Gap ride in North Georgia this past weekend and started thinking about it on the downhills.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Look on the left side - there should be a matching one there too, as well as one on each side at the end of the end of the stays near the rear dropout (may have to look a bit for these). What I'm describing are vent holes, designed in so that during bladder molding all of the air that would be trapped during bladder expansion has an easy exit at what otherwise would be end of a dead-end tube.


----------



## gabkr (Mar 30, 2012)

Could not find hole on other side, covered by paint.... I can stick a paper clip end through fork to other side.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Need pics.


----------



## gabkr (Mar 30, 2012)

Send me PM w/ email, could not get to post the other night


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

just upload your photo to imgur.com and then put the link here.


----------



## gabkr (Mar 30, 2012)

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## gabkr (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for picture help..... Second one is out of focus


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Taken alone, that looks like a vent hole to me. It was there before painting. There should be an identical one on the other fork tube. Maybe it got painted over?


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll try for you:


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

ibericb said:


> Taken alone, that looks like a vent hole to me. It was there before painting. There should be an identical one on the other fork tube. Maybe it got painted over?


Yeah I think the paint INSIDE the hole is proof that it was there from the factory. I'm not at the shop (so no madones sitting around to compare) but either way, holes like that do exist on every carbon fork/frame I've ever inspected so I wouldn't be worried about it.


----------

